# Anyone know of any beginner routes 20 miles west of denver?



## DranCoin (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey,

I just moved form 45 feet above sea level New jersey to 8000 feet around Pine/Conifer Co. (35 min west of denever) 

Well living in the pollution and getting asthma I was able to ride maybe 30-40 miles on average a day. out year i think ill be lucky if i can do 5 miles haha.

Now I wanna build up my lungs out here and was wondering if anyone knew of any routes that didn't change grade 2 much? at the moment with the altitude adjustment when i run up a flight of steps im dieing haha.

I saw a few guys riding near green mountain yesterday when entering Denver near grand junction. can anyone tell me about that place?

Note: i really don't want to road bike in the city when you have so much beauty out here.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well in that area about the only place you won't gain to much elevation is on a trainer...seriously. I would suggest getting a trainer and doing some rides on it to help acclimate your body for workouts at elevation. After a few short weeks your body should adjust well enough for a venture outside.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

r.shoemaker78 said:


> Well in that area about the only place you won't gain to much elevation is on a trainer...seriously. I would suggest getting a trainer and doing some rides on it to help acclimate your body for workouts at elevation. After a few short weeks your body should adjust well enough for a venture outside.


Agreed. Also, a good starter ride might be from Morrison exit (Conoco parking lot) and connect with either the bike path going North or South (10 miles out and back) or Rooney Road to Hwy 6 and back (basically paralleling the freeway). Loops around Chatfield Reservoir might also work well as you acclimate. Good riding and welcome to cycling paradise...


----------



## DranCoin (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea.. i guess ill pick one up ill be ready for spring


----------



## CO Roadie (Oct 26, 2012)

I lived for a few years in Pine Junction, there's not too much up there without a grade. I agree with the suggestions of parking near the Conoco at C-470 & Morrison road to access the C-470 trail. From there you can also ride up into Red Rocks park. It'll take a few months for your body to get used to the altitude. And I second the welcome to cycling paradise (road and mountain).


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Take a look at Hwy 73 from Conifer to Evergreen. 

It's not exactly flat, but it's about as flat as you're likely to see in that area. It's about 8.5 mile one way. There's a 6% grade to be found on the north end of that route, but otherwise it's relatively gentle.

Another nice ride would be hwy 67 from Nighthawk to Deckers. This follows the South Platte closely. Gentle grades.

Don't forget to hydrate. This is VERY important at our altitudes

Green Mt: There's a lot of cycling activity there. There are MTB trails on Green Mountain proper and people road cycle all over the neighborhood. Check out dinosaur ridge.


----------



## LElms (Jul 19, 2012)

I think Upper Bear Creek road in Evergreen might be what you are looking for. The grade is slight and the traffic is pretty light.

Plus you have tons of parking at Evergreen Lake.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

Consider riding in Denver initially. It does mean driving in to start your ride but it may be worthwhile. There are numerous MUTs in Denver and most offer gentle climbs and grades.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

If you are living in Pine then you may want to take a drive down Platte River Rd. and see if it suites your immediate needs. It might be just what you are looking for. Short level rides just to get acclimated to altitude. 

I suggest driving it 1st is so you can get a feel for the road. The farther east on Platte away from Pine the road does get rough and has pot holes. Eventually it does turn to dirt. Give it a look and see what you think. There is parking at Pine and Platte River. 

Now if you have a mtb then Pine to Sprucewood can be a fun trip with stops along the river.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

This Buffalo Creek - Deckers loop is farther west from Denver, and has some elevation gain going over one ridge. But once you're acclimated, it's a really nice ride if you're OK with some miles of washboard dirt road along the S. Platte. 32mm tires recommended...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/rocky-mountain/buffalo-creek-deckers-loop-dirt-288899.html


----------

